# Polywatch Alternative



## wsfarrell

Polywatch on eBay is currently running about $7 for 5 ml, or $210/ounce. I've been looking for a less expensive alternative for a long time and finally found it: Meguiar's Mirror Glaze Swirl Remover 2.0. This stuff is available for < $1/ounce on eBay, and works incredibly well. I've used it on a couple of Speedmasters, a Constellation and a Seamaster, all vintage acrylic crystals. I've also used it on a couple of unmounted acrylic crystals. It works if used manually (which you have to do for the inside of unmounted crystals) and it works on a soft buff in a Dremel (I keep it under 3k RPM, and never hold it on the crystal--just touch it for a quarter second or so). Swirls and very light scratches are gone. You might think you don't have swirls, but if you look at your crystal with a loupe (or a #7 Opti-Visor, as I use), you'll see them. This is amazing stuff.


----------



## blackbard

Nice suggestion. I've used other auto polishes with some success as well.

Thanks.


----------



## rfortson

That's a nice alternative, but how much do you use? I've been on the same tube of Polywatch for about 7-10 years now. Like that old ad said, "a little dab'll do ya".

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimecrumpet

I use flitz but don't know how it compares to polywatch

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robmks

Stop wasting your money. I've been using Novus #2 for years.

NOVUS Plastic Polish

Bob


----------



## brandon\

Toothpaste.


----------



## wsfarrell

rfortson said:


> That's a nice alternative, but how much do you use? I've been on the same tube of Polywatch for about 7-10 years now. Like that old ad said, "a little dab'll do ya".
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


True enough, it doesn't take much, but when I run out of watch crystals I can detail my car. b-)


----------



## imagwai

Isn't Polywatch just Autosol rebranded? You get a huge amount of this for less than a small tube of Polywatch.


----------



## hydrocarbon

imagwai said:


> Isn't Polywatch just Autosol rebranded? You get a huge amount of this for less than a small tube of Polywatch.


Not quite, apparently - at least on an older celluloid crystal:










image source: Crystal Polishing: Autosol vs Polywatch [2000] | TimeZone

Though there doesn't seem to be any difference with acrylic:


----------



## Nokie

NOVUS is very good stuff.

Most any type of decent compound will correct acrylic scratches if used properly.


----------



## thomachuck

I have tried this same product on an elderly used Armitron crystal with negligible results. The glass has numerous hairline scratches and a couple of tiny pockmarks that could have come from the wearer using a metalworking shop grinding wheel or doing welding. Maguire's works terrific on automotive surfaces but something in my case is preventing the fix on my watch crystal. Beginning to suspect I have a mineral crystal and methods for acrylic won't work on them. How much total polishing time would you estimate you put in getting out your scratches? Maybe I am just not being industrious or patient enough.


----------



## blackbard

Gonna be tough to remove mineral crystal scratches. I've tried a high speed wheel with some success but if you overheat, the glass WILL break. Cheap enough to replace them with sapphire if its a watch you like.


----------

